
Replaced all our Macs with Chromeboxes--massive productivity ensued - jasonmcalacanis
http://calacanis.com/2019/01/02/chrome-os-is-the-ultimate-productivity-hack-will-exceed-mac-os-marketshare-but-can-it-challenge-windows/
======
taylodl
Articles like this are pretty much worthless without mentioning their
workflow. Maybe YOU can gain massive productivity increases. That doesn't mean
I can. It all depends on what we're doing and the tools we're using to do it.
That interesting information is missing from this article.

